# FYI: Newer Fire Sprinkler Technology on Horizon



## FM William Burns (Aug 2, 2010)

*YouTube** Videos of Water Mist Live-Burn Demos Just Uploaded*
​
Two professionally produced videos from the latest (May 26, 2010) “Operation Residential Mist” live-burn demonstrations at the University of Maryland have just been uploaded onto_ YouTube_ for all interested to view.  Premiered on July 23rd of this year at the National Association of State Fire Marshals’ Annual Conference in Chicago, each video is approximately 5-minutes in length.  These productions address Water Mist Fire Protection and residential sprinkler advocacy for existing homes in America.  Developed by well-known fire safety video producer Ken Stewart and his partner John Bergman of Empowered Learning, Inc., of Pennsylvania, these programs offer a unique look at in-place fire protection in residential settings, an approach quite different from other available videos currently on the web.  The programs can be used for public policy officials, public education presentations, staff meetings, briefings for fire and building officials as well as for time slots on public access cable channels.  After viewing the videos, viewers are encouraged to also consider posting their comments, too.  Here are the links to each YouTube video:


----------

